# Performance data for Bosch 1604?



## DMF (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone know the performance numbers (HP, RPM, etc.) of the Bosch 1604? Specifically motor number 060 19054 39. The manuals posted in the Reference section have nothing. 

TIA

Dennis


----------



## DMF (Feb 14, 2012)

I found some data on the motor plate. 10A (115VAC 60Hz). 25,000 RPM. 

IIRC, you can calculate the HP from the current draw. Is that correct?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dennis, it works out to about 1-3/4 hp. This router was identical (with the exception of 2 unneeded case holes) to a custom router used in Horizon optical lense shaping machines. These motors would run 8-10 hours a day, 6 or 7 days a week for about 3 years before the ultra fine plastic dust would damage the bearings and require replacement. Bosch could recondition them an average of 4 times before the case would wear out so life expectancy was about 12 years under these extreme conditions. Not too shabby! As long as you use an air hose to blow out the fine wood dust in the router you will get many years of good service from this little router. I only recently found the RA1100 guide bushing adapter to allow the use of PC style guide bushings in this model as shown below.(In stock at Marsh Power Tools, Livonia MI) The guide bushings or guide bushing adapter is installed by removing the sub base plate and reattaching. The owners manual and parts list for the variations on this model are posted in our Router Reference Section under the Bosch heading. All though not designed for it this motor can be used in PC 690 and 890 plunge and fixed bases as shown.


----------



## DMF (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info! 

This router was purchased as a package with the original Joint-Matic table. Not entirely sure on the year, but I'm thinking early 80s.

It has fewer than 8 hours on it. The cord relief hardened and cracked, but otherwise it shows no sign of age. Seems solid as a rock.


----------



## ROBERTA SHAY (Oct 16, 2018)

I recently had a bosch router given to me and it needs to have thr bearings replaced. Can i send it to basch to have this done and if so where do i send it ?
Thanks for your help. Wayne shay


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

call Bosch...
877-267-2499...
there's centers everywhere...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What Stick said. 
Just out of curiosity, which model is it?


----------

